# ...è sempre la solita vecchia storia..sigh!



## Old lasciamistare1211 (7 Settembre 2007)

*...è sempre la solita vecchia storia..sigh!*






   ...lui infelicemente sposato....lei sposata e insoddisfatta....lui due figli...lei un figlio....lui 41 anni...lei 31....incontrati per caso, assolutamente identici, insieme fantastici...compatibili...fortemente innamorati...clandestini...che non hanno alternative, che sbagliano sapendo di sbagliare...che antepongono i loro brevi momenti di felicità rubata a quanto di più sacro possa esistere...la famiglia...i figli.
E poi a casa, bugie e finzione.
Ecco, questo un quadro disprezzabile...per chi non c'è mail passato.....
...mentre io non so se e come uscirne fuori....


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Settembre 2007)

Finchè non capisci il se, non troverai mai il come!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Ah...benvenuta!


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

*semplice*



lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ...lui infelicemente sposato....lei sposata e insoddisfatta....lui due figli...lei un figlio....lui 41 anni...lei 31....incontrati per caso, assolutamente identici, insieme fantastici...compatibili...fortemente innamorati...clandestini...che non hanno alternative, che sbagliano sapendo di sbagliare...che antepongono i loro brevi momenti di felicità rubata a quanto di più sacro possa esistere...la famiglia...i figli.
> E poi a casa, bugie e finzione.
> Ecco, questo un quadro disprezzabile...per chi non c'è mail passato.....
> ...mentre io non so se e come uscirne fuori....


Vai a viverci insieme e vedrai che ti passa la voglia.

Benvenuta!!!


( oggi so' pragmatica )


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ...lui infelicemente sposato....lei sposata e insoddisfatta....lui due figli...lei un figlio....lui 41 anni...lei 31....incontrati per caso, assolutamente identici, insieme fantastici...compatibili...fortemente innamorati...clandestini...che non hanno alternative, che sbagliano sapendo di sbagliare...che antepongono i loro brevi momenti di felicità rubata a quanto di più sacro possa esistere...la famiglia...i figli.
> E poi a casa, bugie e finzione.
> Ecco, questo un quadro disprezzabile...per chi non c'è mail passato.....
> ...mentre io non so se e come uscirne fuori....


Questi amanti clandestini, assolutamente identici, compatibili, fortemente innamorati, se lo sono chiesto che cosa avverrebbe del loro amore da Giulietta e Romeo se non fossero clandestini e fossero anch'essi irrimediabilmente scivolati nella routine?
Se lo ricordano l'amore che provavano per il legittimo consorte ? oppure vanno ricercando altrove ciò che hanno dentro casa?
Non è una domanda polemica...


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (7 Settembre 2007)

*magari ci andrei anche...*

..ma con un bimbo di un anno e mezzo...dove voglio andare? Sfasciamo due famiglie?  






  .....

grazie per aver risposto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Scusa*



lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ..ma con un bimbo di un anno e mezzo...dove voglio andare? Sfasciamo due famiglie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse hai dato un quadro un po' abbozzato, ma da questo ricavo un'idea talmente negativa che mi sembra più opportuno astenermi dall'esprimere un parere.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ..ma con un bimbo di un anno e mezzo...dove voglio andare? *Sfasciamo due famiglie? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Benvenuta innanzitutto!

Da quanto dura?

Se piu' di sei mesi e la famiglia non l'avete sfasciata, tranquilla, non succederà.

Soffrirai ancora, sicuro, ma vedrai che quel problema non si pone 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  A te la scelta se far continuare il rapporto nella routine come amante (sentendoti a) un verme b) trascurata pure dall'amante), finché ne vale la pena, o chiuderlo subito per risparmiare in sofferenza e umiliazioni. 

Bacio!


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

Io non sfascerei niente.


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (7 Settembre 2007)

*per Iris*

...sono domande che mi sono fatta cento volte. 
Avevo idealizzato il matrimonio escludendo l'ipotesi che potesse succedere a me...che amavo così tanto...che ho fatto delle promesse mature e consapevoli.
Poi il tempo...la consapevolezza che qualcosa si stava disintegrando...che stava mancando. Che qualche altra cosa invece non c'è mai stata.
E chi mi è accanto per diritto non ha saputo cogliere...forse non ne ho parlato bene nemmeno io....non lo so. 
Ma non è stato facile prendere altrove quello che invece avrei potuto avere se solo fossimo stati  meno ciechi....
Ora è tardi per recliminare, il danno è fatto. 

grazie


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ...sono domande che mi sono fatta cento volte.
> Avevo idealizzato il matrimonio escludendo l'ipotesi che potesse succedere a me...che amavo così tanto...che ho fatto delle promesse mature e consapevoli.
> Poi il tempo...la consapevolezza che qualcosa si stava disintegrando...che stava mancando. Che qualche altra cosa invece non c'è mai stata.
> E chi mi è accanto per diritto non ha saputo cogliere...forse non ne ho parlato bene nemmeno io....non lo so.
> ...


il danno è fatto...
hai presente quando vai dal dentista e hai una piccola carie? un danno riparabile con un po' di sofferenza e un centinaio di euro, un piccolo prezzo insomma... prova a lasciarla lì e vedrai che succede dopo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*??????*



lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ...sono domande che mi sono fatta cento volte.
> Avevo idealizzato il matrimonio escludendo l'ipotesi che potesse succedere a me...che* amavo così tanto*...che *ho fatto delle promesse* mature e consapevoli.
> *Poi il tempo*...la consapevolezza che qualcosa si stava disintegrando...che stava mancando. Che qualche altra cosa invece non c'è mai stata.
> E chi mi è accanto per diritto non ha saputo cogliere...forse non ne ho parlato bene nemmeno io....non lo so.
> ...


Con un bambino che impara a camminare?????!!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Questi amanti clandestini, assolutamente identici, compatibili, fortemente innamorati, se lo sono chiesto che cosa avverrebbe del loro amore da Giulietta e Romeo se non fossero clandestini e fossero anch'essi irrimediabilmente scivolati nella routine?
> Se lo ricordano l'amore che provavano per il legittimo consorte ? oppure vanno ricercando altrove ciò che hanno dentro casa?
> Non è una domanda polemica...


mi hai rubato le parole di bocca


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

Direi che a 31 anni, e con pochi anni di matrimonio sulle spalle (presumo)...non è tardi.
Sei appena all'inizio...ti consiglio di cercare di recuperare il tuo matrimonio.


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (7 Settembre 2007)

*non ho voluto soffermarmi nei dettagli...*

...per non annoiare..lo sappiamo come nascono queste cose.
Lui tradito dalla moglie e deluso..io con un marito diventato un po'...come dire...sessualmente "veloce nel finire"...alcuni anni di prove e tentativi andati male. E poi il bimbo che ci fa entrare ancora più in crisi.
Si ha un bel dire che di fronte ai problemi bisogna rimanere vicini... ma anche le unioni più forti si sfasciano se dall'altra parte si ha l'ottusità di non vedere i segnali forti e chiari di una moglie che non ne può più di accontentarsi di nulla.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ..ma con un bimbo di un anno e mezzo...dove voglio andare? Sfasciamo due famiglie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

Allora.
Tu e lui non siete nella stessa situazione.
Tu hai tutto da perdere...lui niente, perchè la moglie l'ha già persa. E se non ha reagito al tradimento della moglie, credi che avrà il coraggio di mettersi con te?
Ragiona.


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (7 Settembre 2007)

*grazie a tutti*

devo ricominciare a lavorare. Poi tornerò a casa per fare la brava mogliettina paziente. 
Parlarne mi sarà di sicuro utile.
Bello questo portale!
CIAO!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Mi modero*



lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ...per non annoiare..lo sappiamo come nascono queste cose.
> Lui tradito dalla moglie e deluso..io con un marito diventato un po'...come dire...sessualmente "veloce nel finire"...alcuni anni di prove e tentativi andati male. E poi il bimbo che ci fa entrare ancora più in crisi.
> Si ha un bel dire che di fronte ai problemi bisogna rimanere vicini... ma anche le unioni più forti si sfasciano se dall'altra parte si ha l'ottusità di non vedere i segnali forti e chiari di una moglie che non ne può più di accontentarsi di nulla.


Ma ti rendi conto che sono motivazioni assurde?
Ti sei sposata vergine?
Il bimbo l'hai concepito dopo la visita di un tizio dal sesso incerto con le ali?
Ma se scoprissi che tuo marito ti tradisce perché ...boh ti son venute le smagliature o perché hai la cistite e non lo vuoi fare tutti i giorni cosa penseresti?
Ma un minimo di onestà intellettuale!!!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

ah, per la cronaca: gli uomini vedono ciò che vogliono vedere. Tuo marito avrà visto una moglie un pò stanchina, forse per il lavoro, magari è diventato veloce proprio per farti dormire di più. L'altro ha visto una donna insoddisfatta con cui prendersi una rivincita.
Non lasci il marito perchè l'amante non te lo chiede, se no vedi come faresti i bagagli!
Ho un'amica il cui marito, mentre era incinta, le ha detto che aveva perso la testa epr un'altra, senza mai farci nulla. Da allora (il bimbo ha pochi mesi) vive a casa come uno zombie scontento e lei, arrabbiata e delusa, sta risistemando una casa nuova dove andrà a stare col piccino. I matrimoni finiscono, si distruggono, cambiano. Sta a te scegliere come agire, ma BASTA PALLE!!!! 
Tutto si può fare, basta volerlo!
E fai un favore anche al marito che magari si trova una ventenne niente male per riempire il vuoto e al piccino che forse preferisce crescere sereno figlio di divorziati che vedervi sempre a tavola col muso!


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ...per non annoiare..lo sappiamo come nascono queste cose.
> Lui tradito dalla moglie e deluso..io con un marito diventato un po'...come dire...sessualmente "veloce nel finire"...alcuni anni di prove e tentativi andati male. E poi il bimbo che ci fa entrare ancora più in crisi.
> Si ha un bel dire che di fronte ai problemi bisogna rimanere vicini... ma anche le unioni più forti si sfasciano se dall'altra parte si ha l'ottusità di non vedere i segnali forti e chiari di una moglie che non ne può più di accontentarsi di nulla.


Una cosa è capire che un matrimonio è forse finito, che una strada si è divisa... questo anche con un bambino piccolo secondo me può succedere...
Una cosa pensare che il rapporto "esterno", condito con tutto il solito armamentario sia una causa valida per mandare tutto all'aria...
Benvenuta anche da parte mia!


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (7 Settembre 2007)

*...sempre per iris...*

...non lascerà mai la moglie perchè gli porterebbe in meridione le figlie.
Magari è una scusa. Lo so. Ma nemmeno io potrei assumermi la responsabilità di una tale evenienza.
Dovrebbe lasciarla per lui. Non per me.
vabbè, l'ho detto che è la solita vecchia storia!
ciao a domani


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ...non lascerà mai la moglie perchè gli porterebbe in meridione le figlie.
> Magari è una scusa. Lo so. Ma nemmeno io potrei assumermi la responsabilità di una tale evenienza.
> Dovrebbe lasciarla per lui. Non per me.
> vabbè, l'ho detto che è la solita vecchia storia!
> ciao a domani


tu perchè non lasci il marito?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (7 Settembre 2007)

*un bel gomitolo...*



lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ...lui infelicemente sposato....lei sposata e insoddisfatta....lui due figli...lei un figlio....lui 41 anni...lei 31....incontrati per caso, assolutamente identici, insieme fantastici...compatibili...fortemente innamorati...clandestini...che non hanno alternative, che sbagliano sapendo di sbagliare...che antepongono i loro brevi momenti di felicità rubata a quanto di più sacro possa esistere...la famiglia...i figli.
> E poi a casa, bugie e finzione.
> Ecco, questo un quadro disprezzabile...per chi non c'è mail passato.....
> ...mentre io non so se e come uscirne fuori....


Vi siete aggovigliati in un bel gomitolo....divertitevi...fin tanto che potete...il peccato e' un piacere....ma poi arriva il conto....tante care cose...


----------



## Old Lilith (7 Settembre 2007)

*una domanda*

ciao 
scusami, non per polemica:
ma tu, con un bimbetto di 1 anno e mezzo, dove lo hai trovato il tempo per "farti" un'amante??
a me pare assurdo lavorare, occuparsi del pupo, la casa e  marito e avere anche il tempo per occuparsi di un'amante??
ah...forse hai il personale di servizio che si occupa di tutto il resto?? 
in questo caso posso capire...

lil

ps benvenuta qui.


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

Forse lavorano nello stesso posto


----------



## Old Lilith (7 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Forse lavorano nello stesso posto


 
scusa Iris che significa? 
voglio sperare che non sc...ino in ufficio durante le ore di lavoro!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Forse*

...ha la suocera che si occupa del pupo...


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> scusa Iris che significa?
> voglio sperare che non sc...ino in ufficio durante le ore di lavoro!!!!


E lo chiedi a me? Io sono stata tradita...mica ho mai tradito!!!
Non so manco come si fa!


----------



## JDM (7 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E lo chiedi a me? Io sono stata tradita...mica ho mai tradito!!!
> Non so manco come si fa!


Com' facev'n l'antìk...
Mangiavan' la scorza
e st'pav'n la m'ddìk...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E lo chiedi a me? Io sono stata tradita...mica ho mai tradito!!!
> Non so manco come si fa!


Servono lezioni??


----------



## Bruja (7 Settembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Servono lezioni??


 
DESISTI !!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Sì grazie!*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Servono lezioni??


Quanto prendi all'ora? 
Ma ci sono speranze di imparare anche per le testone?
Sei più efficiente di CEPU?


----------



## JDM (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quanto prendi all'ora?
> Ma ci sono speranze di imparare anche per le testone?
> Sei più efficiente di CEPU?


Attenta, P/R, Fedi accetta solo pagamenti in natura !!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Ma va'*



JDM ha detto:


> Attenta, P/R, Fedi accetta solo pagamenti in natura !!!!!!


Sono una mamma per lui e ...ha già il suo da fare...
Io chiedevo una prestazione professionale teorica ...


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

Scusate, Feddy non fa qustioni.
E' un uomo di stile...non scontenterebbe mai una signora!!!
Gli uomini all'antica "accettano" di sacrificarsi.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Scusate, Feddy non fa qustioni.
> E' un uomo di stile...non scontenterebbe mai una signora!!!
> Gli uomini all'antica "accettano" di sacrificarsi.


'n 'arta vorta!??!?!


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Settembre 2007)

*Esagerata!!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono una mamma per lui e ...ha già il suo da fare...
> Io chiedevo una prestazione professionale teorica ...


Sulla professionalità...no problem!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sul da fare.... sto prendendomi un luuungooooo periodo di... vacanza!!


----------



## JDM (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono una mamma per lui e ...ha già il suo da fare...
> Io chiedevo una prestazione professionale teorica ...


Beh, se è superimpegnato.... Un pò me ne intendo anch'io, e costo anche meno....


----------



## Bruja (7 Settembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sulla professionalità...no problem!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sei in un villaggio della Charitas ??  (sai data la disponibilità quasi missionaria.....!!!) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Old Lilith (7 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E lo chiedi a me? Io sono stata tradita...mica ho mai tradito!!!
> Non so manco come si fa!


 
io a come si fa magari ci sarei arrivata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , è proprio che non avrei saputo dove trovare il tempo (intendo i minuti le ore e i secondi) da spendere per un'amante... 

non è che magari ci spiegano un pò come fanno???
che ne so un manualetto della brava traditrice/mamma per es...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*grazie*



JDM ha detto:


> Beh, se è superimpegnato.... Un pò me ne intendo anch'io, e costo anche meno....


Ti consulterò in privato


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei in un villaggio della Charitas ?? (sai data la disponibilità quasi missionaria.....!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco, brava, quella, la disponibilità alla missionaria... è quella che sto mandando in vacanza!!


----------



## JDM (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti consulterò in privato


Ti do gli orari x l'attività tutoria:

Lunedi-giovedì 18.30-21.30
Il venerdì opero, ma c'è Stermi, il mio assistente, dalle 10.00 alle 17.00....


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ti do gli orari x l'attività tutoria:
> 
> Lunedi-giovedì 18.30-21.30
> Il venerdì opero, ma c'è Stermi, il mio assistente, dalle 10.00 alle 17.00....


il venerdì fa orario lungo!


----------



## JDM (7 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il venerdì fa orario lungo!


Lungo è dir poco.....


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> 'n 'arta vorta!??!?!


Mica vorrai dire di no proprio a noi!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Settembre 2007)

*Ok, ma...*



Iris ha detto:


> Mica vorrai dire di no proprio a noi!!!!!!


...patti chiari e amicizia lunga eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come diceva quella, sesso per sesso ok, ma mica che ci andiamo a impelagare su questioni di corresponsione di amorosi sensi che se poi accetto...mi sfanculate pure nè!


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...patti chiari e amicizia lunga eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io non ti corrispondo. Nè!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

*persa, iris*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quanto prendi all'ora?
> Ma ci sono speranze di imparare anche per le testone?
> Sei più efficiente di CEPU?


Ao' raga..ma è lui che deve pagare voi!


ma guarda a queste....non hanno imparato NULLA, piu' si avanti e piu' si  cammina come i gamberi...

In Cella a dire il rosario! filate via, tu e Iris.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io non ti corrispondo. Nè!!!


Ok...come dicevo...*solo sesso*!!! OKKKEYYYYYY!!!


----------



## JDM (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ao' raga..ma è lui che deve pagare voi!
> 
> 
> ma guarda a queste....non hanno imparato NULLA, piu' si avanti e piu' si cammina come i gamberi...
> ...


INSOMMA.... A GRATIS PROPRIO NIENTE NELLA VITA, EH ?


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ao' raga..ma è lui che deve pagare voi!
> 
> 
> ma guarda a queste....non hanno imparato NULLA, piu' si avanti e piu' si cammina come i gamberi...
> ...


 
Ma io infatti mica lo facevo a gratis!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tengo famiglia e due pupi....


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> INSOMMA.... A GRATIS PROPRIO NIENTE NELLA VITA, EH ?


tessoro, io ho già dato a gratis .

Fine dei giochi


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io infatti mica lo facevo a gratis!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh....tu no a gratis.... e io invece solo perchè siete voi si?!?!!? 




......................../¯/
....................../../
.............../¯/¯/../¯¯\
..............|..'...'..'..|¯\¯|
..............|............¯../
...............\..........._/..........................._
................|.........|.................................\
................|.........|..................................|
................|.........|...../|............./............|
................|.........|.../..|.........../............./
............../|..........|./....|........./............/
............/..|..........|......|......./............/
...........|...|..........|¯\¯\¯\¯\/............/
............\..\...........\_|_|_|_|........../
..............\_\............................../
...................\........................./

Pure io tengo famiglia (ancora....)


----------



## JDM (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tessoro, io ho già dato a gratis .
> 
> Fine dei giochi


Non giochi più ? Davvero ?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io infatti mica lo facevo a gratis!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brava tessora.

cosi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e dai un occhio a Persa ...


non vorrei che prendessse un bella tranvata...


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Non giochi più ? Davvero ?


 
Jdm...vuoi la verità?


----------



## JDM (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Brava tessora.
> 
> cosi...
> 
> ...


Tranquilla, che la guardiamo io e Fedi..... E' in buone mani.....


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ao' raga..ma è lui che deve pagare voi!
> 
> 
> ma guarda a queste....non hanno imparato NULLA, piu' si avanti e piu' si cammina come i gamberi...
> ...


Ecco, mò mancano solo Letty, Lupa Bruja e qualche altra "novizia" del convento e son conciato per le feste!!!


----------



## JDM (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Jdm...vuoi la verità?


Beh, sì, oggi posso resistere a qualunque mazzata.....


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahhhh....tu no a gratis.... e io invece solo perchè siete voi si?!?!!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

strazoticus Secondus.

beccatela.


Osi anche risponderle cosi...


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

*Sentite*

Moltimodi ha più volte affermato che è meglio non darla.  o meglio non darla subito. Perchè gli uomini ti amano di più.
Ne deduco che se la dò a pagamento, non solo mi amano, ma mi adorano!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Moltimodi ha più volte affermato che è meglio non darla. o meglio non darla subito. Perchè gli uomini ti amano di più.
> Ne deduco che se la dò a pagamento, non solo mi amano, ma mi adorano!!!!


Allora concedi anche mutui a 15-20 anni!! così ti amano ancora più a lungooooo!!!


----------



## JDM (7 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Moltimodi ha più volte affermato che è meglio non darla. o meglio non darla subito. Perchè gli uomini ti amano di più.
> Ne deduco che se la dò a pagamento, non solo mi amano, ma mi adorano!!!!


Teoria bislacca, ma se ce credi......


----------



## JDM (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Jdm...vuoi la verità?


Allora, Micia ?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Beh, sì, oggi posso resistere a qualunque mazzata.....


 
okkei, la verità.

Jdm, per ora non gioco.

Per giocare è necessario trovare una motivazione, non so se l'ho perduta, non so se l'ho eliminata, non so se è diventata  solo brace  e quindi potrebbe riappicciarsi., non so se è paura...non lo so. 

Dovrei essere messa alla prova.

Dovrei mettermi alla prova.

Ma io non mi muovo perchè non ne ho voglia in fondo...per  tutti quei motivi che elencato lassu'.

Ora.

Domani , chissà.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Moltimodi ha più volte affermato che è meglio non darla. o meglio non darla subito. Perchè gli uomini ti amano di più.
> Ne deduco che se la dò a pagamento, non solo mi amano, ma mi adorano!!!!


 
è un grande, l'ho sempre detto.


----------



## JDM (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> okkei, la verità.
> 
> Jdm, per ora non gioco.
> 
> ...


Chiarissimo. E ti capisco fino in fondo....


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Chiarissimo. E ti capisco fino in fondo....


 

immagino...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*equivoco*

Io volevo conoscere la tecnica ...mica mi metto con dei bimbi! 
tze ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E mica i bimbetti si mettono con me...


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora concedi anche mutui a 15-20 anni!! così ti amano ancora più a lungooooo!!!


Mica ci avevo pensato!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Beh certo offrirei qualcosa gravato da ipoteca....


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io volevo conoscere la tecnica ...mica mi metto con dei bimbi!
> tze !
> 
> 
> ...


Tzè....Evaluna racconta e insegna.....


----------



## JDM (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io volevo conoscere la tecnica ...mica mi metto con dei bimbi!
> tze !
> 
> 
> ...


Beh, di tecnica possiamo parlarne quanto vuoi, se ti va, ero un professionista.... Per il resto che te credi, sò stagionato pure io.....


----------



## Bruja (7 Settembre 2007)

*Feddy*

Senti.... "ipoteca", io gratis non voglio niente ma se devo sganciare voglio la certezza della qualità..... Siete tutti bravi a chiacchiere, ma verba volant, quindi o mi fate avere prima una campionatura o..... mi date tutte le caratteristiche tecniche e di qualità sia del "prodotto" che della "prestazione"!!
Siccome io e le mie amiche siamo "molto umane" ci basta uno standard di massima.... non si pretende nulla di eccezionale, per quello abbiamo pronti gli ex voto in caso dovesse capitare!!!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*ehm*



Bruja ha detto:


> Senti.... "ipoteca", io gratis non voglio niente ma se devo sganciare voglio la certezza della qualità..... Siete tutti bravi a chiacchiere, ma verba volant, quindi o mi fate avere prima una campionatura o..... mi date tutte le caratteristiche tecniche e di qualità sia del "prodotto" che della "prestazione"!!
> Siccome io e le mie amiche siamo "molto umane" ci basta uno standard di massima.... non si pretende nulla di eccezionale, per quello abbiamo pronti gli ex voto in caso dovesse capitare!!!
> Bruja


E ...ehm ...gli ex voto ...ehm ...come sono fatti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















































Forse così:  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti.... "ipoteca", io gratis non voglio niente ma se devo sganciare voglio la certezza della qualità..... Siete tutti bravi a chiacchiere, ma verba volant, quindi o mi fate avere prima una campionatura o..... mi date tutte le caratteristiche tecniche e di qualità sia del "prodotto" che della "prestazione"!!
> Siccome io e le mie amiche siamo "molto umane" ci basta uno standard di massima.... non si pretende nulla di eccezionale, per quello abbiamo pronti gli ex voto in caso dovesse capitare!!!
> Bruja


Ecclalà!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bastano le referenze?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









O ti serve un grafico...o un disegnino con qualche annotazione a mano?!!?


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E ...ehm ...gli ex voto ...ehm ...come sono fatti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ecclalà!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


foto non ne hai? e magari anche dettagliate referenze per iscritto...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *foto non ne hai*? e magari anche dettagliate referenze per iscritto...


Non volevo prendesse paura...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ...non lascerà mai la moglie perchè gli porterebbe in meridione le figlie.


Mi fa male un fianco 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Scusa, eh....è che ste cose le abbiamo già viste in tutte le salse! 

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (7 Settembre 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi fa male un fianco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Su contieniti, qualcosa dovranno pur dirla questi ometti!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*umorismo*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi fa male un fianco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beata te che riesci a ridere...


----------



## Old fay (7 Settembre 2007)

E' un forum ridanciano questo, non lo sai Persa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*già*



fay ha detto:


> E' un forum ridanciano questo, non lo sai Persa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riesco spesso a ridere ma questa situazione mi ha gettato nello sconforto...


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (10 Settembre 2007)

*GRAZIE A TUTTI*

...un sentito ringraziamento a tutti quelli che hanno avuto la voglia di rispondere al mio post.
Questo week end ho avuto il pc fuori uso e mi è stato impossibile collegarmi prima.
Ovviamente sapevo che avrei raccolto decisamente critiche per il mio comportamento disdicevole ...ma è giusto! però devo dire che parlarne nell'anonimato mi ha fatto bene. Poi con questo peso che mi porto dietro ho avuto la possibilità di conoscere tutti voi....
Rispondo alle varie domande curiose....vediamo...
Va avanti da circa 4 mesi e non abbiamo fatto granchè però devo dire che quel poco fatto insieme è stato... fantastico.
Non lascerei mai il mio bimbo e mio marito per nulla al mondo nemmeno se "l'altro" mi chiedesse di farlo...ho detto che con mio marito ho problemi sessuali non indifferenti, che mi lasciano frustrata (avete presente una ferrari con un motore di una panda?? ecco il concetto è un po' questo!) non che ci litigo tutti i giorni!
Approposito, non mi sono sposata vergine, ma mio marito è stato il primo..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Come si fa ad occuparsi di figlio ..casa...lavoro...e amante? Bè...facile...il bimbo dai nonni che stravedono per lui...al lavoro solo fino alle 15...e dopo...bè il dopo è facile immaginarselo. Il tempo lo si trova in fondo.
In conclusione, non sono cattiva, avrei voluto evitare tutto questo, avrei voluto che il mio matrimonio fosse da favola ma così non è stato. Imparerò ad accontentarmi...spero...perchè è triste ...tanto triste...
Oggi pomeriggio vedrò l'altro... per finirla... definitivamente!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , ma sarà tremendo....tremendo dover rinunciare consapevolmente a qualcosa di assolutamente unico....a qualcuno che per la prima volta ti fa sentire completamente viva....non credo che mio marito mi avrà mai così....
....ma l'alternativa è vedersi in una mansarda nell'omertà della gente...  e visto che entrambi iniziamo a stare male per reciproche gelosie nei confronti dei legittimi patner..credo che sia giusta veramente l'ora di mettere la parola fine. 
Un saluto a tutte e ci sentiamo nei prossimi post.


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2007)

Decisione repentina.
Torni dalla Ferrari con il motore Panda.


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

Io ti chiedo: ma tu, con tuo marito ci parli?

A dire... tesoro, ma 'sta ferrari la facciamo camminare o andiamo a piedi? Sono le gomme che non vanno bene? I meccanici? O non è che è la pista che non ti piace?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E scusa sai, ma si è ammosciato tutto assieme? Prima era un dio del sesso e adesso una mappina?
E se lui è stato il primo... quali sono i tuoi termini di paragone?

Insomma, dodiciundici, lsecondo me la tua storia fa acqua come un rubinetto.


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io ti chiedo: ma tu, con tuo marito ci parli?
> 
> A dire... tesoro, ma 'sta ferrari la facciamo camminare o andiamo a piedi? Sono le gomme che non vanno bene? I meccanici? O non è che è la pista che non ti piace?
> 
> ...


l 

Il secondo è il termine di paragone. Potrebbe pure bastare. Evidentemente con l'amante si è accorta che esiste qualcosa di più..il problema è che adesso lo andrà cercando...


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (10 Settembre 2007)

*si si si....*

sai quante volte ci ho parlato? gliel'ho detto?? gli ho lanciato messaggi...dio mio, non ho fatto altro che parlare...parlare...in questi ultimi due anni...sigh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  nulla....avete presente quando lo struzzo nasconde la testa sotto la sabbia? ecco....mica è possibile che il problema sia suo! IO SONO cambiata...io faccio più fatica...io...io. e sempre io....poi avevamo parlato di sessuologo ma come ha scoperto i preservativi ritardanti..bè, si è sentito meglio e non se n'è fatto proprio più nulla....inceve per me la solfa è sempre la stessa, a volte lo accontento per non farlo soffrire, gli faccio credere che va tutto bene per non mettere al fuoco altra legna...è triste....
ma so che io non ho problemi........con l'altro è bastato solo "andare avanti" un po' di più...con l'altro non ho la preoccupazione che quando io inizio a riscaldarmi, lui ha già finito....
mamma mia, se ci penso mi vien da piangere.....
qualcuna ci è passata? sa che cosa vuol dire? è tremendo...
...


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Decisione repentina.
> Torni dalla Ferrari con il motore Panda.


Se non ci vede prospettiva o alternativa, che dovrebbe fare? 

Lupa, anche io non capisco come si possa accettare, senza cercare soluzioni, un minus del genere... ma se è sempre stato così lei potrebbe anche aver pensato che così era e essersi svegliata solo quando ha avuto la possibilità di un confronto!


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (10 Settembre 2007)

*ecco ha colto appieno*

..adesso non posso far a meno di fare paragoni..


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> sai quante volte ci ho parlato? gliel'ho detto?? gli ho lanciato messaggi...dio mio, non ho fatto altro che parlare...parlare...in questi ultimi due anni...sigh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma è stato sempre così? Pure prima del matrimonio?


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2007)

Esistono pure i preliminari...forse un 'amante serve a lui, non a te..magari impara qualcosa.
Non è una battuta...ho idea che lui non sia solo egoista, ma sia pure poco esperto..credo


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> sai quante volte ci ho parlato? gliel'ho detto?? gli ho lanciato messaggi...dio mio, non ho fatto altro che parlare...parlare...in questi ultimi due anni...sigh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi è mai successo, non saprei.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma "prima" com'era?
Io non credo che uno possa cambiare così tanto senza una ragione.

Che il termine di paragone sia l'altro, ragazzi, per me non ha senso.
Secondo me è tra loro che c'è un "prima" e un "dopo".

O sbaglio?


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2007)

*Lupa*

Non è giusto che il termine di paragone sia l'altro, ma un senso ce lo ha, eccome.
Prima la nostra ragazza era insoddisfatta, ma se ne era fatta una ragione...dopo si è resa conto che si poteva stare meglio e che non era neanche tanto difficile.

Questo è possibile .


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (10 Settembre 2007)

*prima era diverso...*

..almeno un po'...si aveva più tempo e se si faceva in fretta alla prima, c'era la seconda...la terza....poi con il tempo le cose sono peggiorate....
mio marito ha 10 anni in più di me...io ero inesperta, ho preso quello che c'era...credevo che andasse bene così...lo sbaglio è stato mio...ero innamorata tantissimo e andava bene tutto...c'era la quantità...
ma sono diventata man mano più coscente del mio corpo, di quello che voglio....e ho iniziato a scalpitare...
facciamo tanti preliminari, ma non bastano...ci vuole qualcosa di più "profondo"....che lui, purtroppo, non riesce a sostenere...
mi spiace terribilmente che sia così...
non credevo che potesse capitare a me. Ha preso sempre più piede dentro di me che ci poteva essere qualcosa di più finchè non ho incontrato l'altro, che dichiarandosi innamorato mi ha fatto cascare ai suoi piedi  come una sciocca.


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2007)

Il problema esisteva pure prima...il fatto che il sesso fosse più frequente i primi tempi è normale.
Ma se questo è il problema, è il caso che ne parli ancora, anche se lo hai già fatto.
Non vedo altra soluzione che fargli capire la tua insoddisfazione.


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

Sì... il sesso è importante.

Ma... tu scrivi che eri innamoratissima di tuo marito... insomma... avete messo su famiglia...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... che fai? Butti la vostra vita per aria perchè lui adesso va di corsa?

Non lo so guarda...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... mi sembra strano, non so cosa consigliarti.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (10 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì... il sesso è importante.
> 
> Ma... tu scrivi che eri innamoratissima di tuo marito... insomma... avete messo su famiglia...
> 
> ...


 

mmmm situazione difficile.... certo, sempre più mi dico che se l'intesa con mia moglie non fosse stata così intensa non credo che, dopo tutto quanto successo, ci accingeremmo al nostro anniversario di matrimonio .... ancora insieme. E' incredibile quanto possa unire avere una buona intesa sessuale e, quasi mi dispiace che sia così, ma alla fine è la verità...


bastardo dentro


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Definire minus questa persona perchè non ha performance all'altezza della richiesta  di chi se lo è sposato mi sembra quantomeno inopportuno.


Cara amica al posto tuo convincerei il tuo compagno a frequentare un professionista. o ti ascolta a questo punto, o ti ascolta uguale, è nel VOSTRO interesse.

Puo' capitare di partire credendo di avre un motore e poi riscoprire che la cilindrata aumenti...siamo natura, non siamo macchine...

siamo in divenire, e non ci innammoriamo di un uomo o di una donna solo in base all'esercizio di queste performance...che ripeto...nel tempo si  possono trasformare..ma è evidente che non sia per tutti cosi.


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

*Beeeeeep!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Definire minus questa persona perchè non ha performance all'altezza della richiesta di chi se lo è sposato mi sembra quantomeno inopportuno.
> 
> 
> Cara amica al posto tuo *convincerei il tuo compagno a frequentare un professionista*. o ti ascolta a questo punto, o ti ascolta uguale, è nel VOSTRO interesse.
> ...


*il tuo compagno a frequentare una professionista*

Decisamente più economico e di maggior successo, credo.

In effetti, penso che sia lui ad aver bisogno dell'amante.
Se non ce l'ha già.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Scusa lasciami... ma a me il dubbio mi viene.


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (10 Settembre 2007)

*è giusto!*

il dubbio è venuto pure a me!!


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> il dubbio è venuto pure a me!!


Eh no. Se non è buon per te, manco per un altra.
Teroricamente se uno ha quei problemi ce li ha sempre...non solo con la moglie.
In caso contrario sareste sessualmente incompatibili...ma lo scoprite solo adesso?


Non è che vi siete stufati l'uno dell'altro e Amen?


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2007)

*OT Sui "ritmi"*



lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> con l'altro è bastato solo "andare avanti" un po' di più...*con l'altro non ho la preoccupazione che quando io inizio a riscaldarmi, lui ha già finito....*
> mamma mia, se ci penso mi vien da piangere.....
> qualcuna ci è passata? sa che cosa vuol dire? è tremendo...
> ...


 
Guarda che anche la problematica opposta non è mica da ridere 

	
	
		
		
	


	








    Quelli che non finiscono MAI...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Se ti chiedono sesso orale, sei spacciata 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio! (scusate la parentesi porcella)


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Definire minus questa persona perchè non ha performance all'altezza della richiesta di chi se lo è sposato mi sembra quantomeno inopportuno.
> 
> 
> Cara amica al posto tuo convincerei il tuo compagno a frequentare un professionista. o ti ascolta a questo punto, o ti ascolta uguale, è nel VOSTRO interesse.
> ...


 
Torno sul tema. NOn credo sia facile per un uomo o per una donna essere messo in discussione nello specifico però, con le poche amiche che ho, noto che la minestra è sempre la stessa. Fretta, disattenzione, richieste di prestazioni per poi magari non saper fare altrettanto. Il sesso è un pò lo specchio del rapporto. In quel momento si deve essere se stessi. ma che senso ha pensare solo al proprio piacere e non sapere se la tua compagna o il tuo compagno traggono il giusto piacere dal rapporto?  Io ho sempre fatto l'amore con l'idea e l'oiettivo di far provare il massimo piacere a chi stava con me (è altrettanto bello sentire il piacere di chi ti sta accanto no?).  E' vero che l'ho fattto solo con persone con cui ero, in diversa misura, sentimentalmente coinvolto ma non vedo altra maniera di concepire il sesso se non come donarsi all'altro e allora sì che diventa sublime. Certo che se ci mettiamo lì solamente a pensare a quanto potremmo godere senza "sentire" l'altra persona... allora il discorso è diverso. Eppure... più ne parlo e più sento che per molte coppie (o presunte tali) è proprio così.... che tristezza però. Ma non credo che si tratti di coppia o matrimonio o routine e che dopo 10 anni non ti tira più,lei non ha più voglia etc. Credo si chiami rispetto e, ancora una volta, voglia di donarsi all'altro. Che sia per un ora, un giorno o un a vita.

bastardo dentro 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Guarda che anche la problematica opposta non è mica da ridere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beh..anche lì si trova un'intesa.
Va bene, non è il caso....


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> l
> 
> Il secondo è il termine di paragone. Potrebbe pure bastare. Evidentemente con l'amante si è accorta che esiste qualcosa di più..il problema è che adesso lo andrà cercando...


Ma il di piu' esiste perché il secondo è migliore sessualmente o perché ontologicamente amante?

Propendo fortemente per la seconda ipotesi...

Bacio!


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma il di piu' esiste perché il secondo è migliore sessualmente o perché ontologicamente amante?
> 
> Propendo fortemente per la seconda ipotesi...
> 
> Bacio!


 
Dipende. qualcuno è proprio incapace 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il fatto è che l'amante lo si sceglie  per stare meglio che con il legittimo compagno. Deve essere sessualmente soddisfacente..sennò uno si tiene ciò che ha


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> .. non credevo che potesse capitare a me. Ha preso sempre più piede dentro di me che ci poteva essere qualcosa di più finchè non ho incontrato l'altro, che dichiarandosi innamorato mi ha fatto cascare ai suoi piedi come una sciocca.


 
Il che, sovrastrutture romantiche a parte, pone il seguente problema: l'amante come soluzione "igienica" per soddisfarti sessualmente a latere di un matrimonio comunque riuscito...tu ce l'hai il cinismo per sostenere una cosa del genere?

Chiedo perché io per esempio non ce l'ho mai avuto...non siamo tutti uguali...e facile, credimi, non è , perchè non siamo stati creati per viver come bruti....

Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...e facile, credimi, non è , perchè non siamo stati creati per viver come bruti....


Ma ci riusciamo benissimo.


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (10 Settembre 2007)

*avete tutti ragione!*

dunque, io l'amante l'ho scelto, esattamente all'opposto...non finisce mai!! 





altrimenti mi tenevo quello che avevo.
Credo di essermelo scelto inconsciamente con le pinze perchè non ne potevo più di avere il terrore di iniziare quando lui stava per finitre..sob!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Il destino mi ha fatto incontrare l'altro, che probabilmente per istinto ha intuito. E sempre per un caso fortuito, ha il problema opposto (e vi assicuro che per assurdo adoro anche il sesso orale che non finisce piu'!) SEMBRA UNA BARZELLETTA!

Ho pensato che mio marito possa volere un'altra.... per vedere se con lei è migliore!
Sai, queste ansie da prestazione alla fine portano a...provare a se stessi che il problema è della moglie..stanca e paturniosa..e magari oramai diventata mamma sempre con il pensiero del pupo! Così da potersi aggiudicare il premio per il miglior scop...dell'anno!

adesso il problema è un altro: premesso che io mi sento morire al pensiero di dover dire addio a così tanta beltà (la metto sull'ironico altrimenti piango!) ....ma come faccio a finirla senza la preoccupazione di ricaderci? tra un mese, 6 ..10 anni...continuerò sempre a pensare che fuori c'è di meglio....perchè diciamocela tutta, per quanti sforzi uno possa fare,per quanti aiuti si possa prendere......non diventerà mai una ferrari!
E' giusto accontentarsi? E' giusto sopprimere qualcosa che è uscito fuori così prepotentemente.
Ho fatto un errore di valutazione a suo tempo per ingenuità...adesso continuo a commetterne altrettanti....ma che razza di donna sono diventata? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buon pranzo a tutti!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma ci riusciamo benissimo.


 
...seppur di solito per limitati periodi di tempo...ma qualcuno esagera 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> dunque, io l'amante l'ho scelto, esattamente all'opposto...non finisce mai!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non ti vedo mica messa così male 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Esplicito: a me sembra che di paturnie/problemi morali te ne stai davvero ponendo pochini, se in fondo in fondo metti sul piano della bilancia i diversi soddisfacimenti sessuali ...

Non che ci sia niente di male, non fraintendermi.  C'è chi la vede così, c'è chi la vede cosà.

Io personalmente amerei una storia vera (quello che un adulterio per definizione non puo' essere!), con scambio, futuro, costruzione.

Se a te in fondo in fondo dell'amante piace il suo essere DURACELL....e non ti crei altri patemi....se non quello di dover ricadere preda in futuro di un altro DURACELL....scusa, eh, ma perché non te lo tieni?!??! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!!


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (10 Settembre 2007)

*MANNAGGIA...*

è proprio difficile sai...passi gli ultimi 9 anni della vita con l'uomo che credevi fosse il tuo grande amore, poi scopri che nonostante tutti i FORTI segnali di insoddisfazione le cose non cambiano......allora si che iniziano i problemi e le paturnie!  vedi andare in frantumo tutti gli ideali per cui hai sopravvissuto finora, che ti hanno inculcato fin da bambina e bla bla bla... Lo so anche io che il sesso non dovrebbe essere ai primi posti nella classifica delle cose importanti, ma se ti manca, se giorno dopo giorno ti ritrovi sempre più a fare i conti con il tuo lato represso che viene fuori....bè, ragazza, ti assicuto che trovare sulla tua strada DURACELL mette fortemente in crisi!
Poi però c'è un cucciolino che ti porta alla realtà dei fatti e cioè che sei una donna sposata, matura (oddio anche questa è una barzelletta!) e che hai fatto delle scelte.
Ma ti ripeto che è estremamente difficile...non lo auguro a nessuno.
E non è vero che non ti fai problemi, te ne fai eccome!
altrimenti continuavo con DURACELL...


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (10 Settembre 2007)

*me lo terrei pure...*

..è quello che vorrebbe pure lui...andare avanti ad oltranza (comodo eh!?)  ...ma non è meglio evitare di fare ulteriori danni magari facendoci beccare con le mani nella marmellata????....uhmmm.....


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> è proprio difficile sai...passi gli ultimi 9 anni della vita con l'uomo che credevi fosse il tuo grande amore, poi scopri che nonostante tutti i FORTI segnali di insoddisfazione le cose non cambiano......allora si che iniziano i problemi e le paturnie! vedi andare in frantumo tutti gli ideali per cui hai sopravvissuto finora, che ti hanno inculcato fin da bambina e bla bla bla... Lo so anche io che il sesso non dovrebbe essere ai primi posti nella classifica delle cose importanti, ma se ti manca, se giorno dopo giorno ti ritrovi sempre più a fare i conti con il tuo lato represso che viene fuori....bè, ragazza, ti assicuto che trovare sulla tua strada DURACELL mette fortemente in crisi!
> Poi però c'è un cucciolino che ti porta alla realtà dei fatti e cioè che sei una donna sposata, matura (oddio anche questa è una barzelletta!) e che hai fatto delle scelte.
> Ma ti ripeto che è estremamente difficile...non lo auguro a nessuno.
> E non è vero che non ti fai problemi, te ne fai eccome!
> altrimenti continuavo con DURACELL...


 
...guarda che lo so 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  La mia è una provocazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi rendo conto benissimo di tutto, perché l'ho vissuto sulla mia pelle. Il sesso è importante, ma nessuno distrugge un matrimonio e una famiglia solo per il sesso, a parte gli idioti, e tu non lo sei.

Ti devi chiedere se il progetto di vita con marito e figlio ha ancora senso per te, o se il desiderio di incontrare lungo la strada un uomo nuovo con cui avere un futuro nuovo insieme, potenzialmente migliore, sia preponderante.

Alla fine la domqnda è questa.

Non esistono le felicità precostituite, se resterai aderente alla famiglia, ti mancheranno delle gratificazioni emotive e sessuali. Se la lascerai e cercherai altrove, nessuno ti puo' garantire che il sacrificio e le sofferenze procurate siano giustificate da un futuro migliore.

I cinici riescono a soddisfarsi sessualmente e talvolta anche emotivamente altrove, mantenendo la famiglia in piedi, ma ecco, mi piace pensare che la maggior parte di noi non è così. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti abbraccio!

P.S. Lascia perdere i "segnali". Non è detto che sia solo colpa di tuo marito, se non sei piu' soddisfatta. A volte è anche solo una crisi (tua) di mezza età....che credimi, arriva anche ai 30 anni...


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ..è quello che vorrebbe pure lui...andare avanti ad oltranza (comodo eh!?) ...ma non è meglio evitare di fare ulteriori danni magari facendoci beccare con le mani nella marmellata????....uhmmm.....


...non solo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Io penso tu rispetti abbastanza te stessa e tuo marito da non volere per voi una scena di te che esci di casa di notte, solo con una valigia, solo perché sei stata " beccata".

Lui è un cinico di cui sopra 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Buon pro gli faccia 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Settembre 2007)

*Non concordo..*



Iris ha detto:


> Eh no. *Se non è buon per te, manco per un altra.*
> *Teroricamente se uno ha quei problemi ce li ha sempre...non solo con la moglie*.
> In caso contrario sareste sessualmente incompatibili...ma lo scoprite solo adesso?
> 
> ...


Potrebbe esser così se fosse un problema erettivo, non di eiaculazione precoce...
Può essere che il marito, sessualmente soddisfatto con un'altra, con la moglie non trovi gli stessi stimoli e tenda a "finire" prima...

Per questo non scarterei ed indagherei a fondo sul lato "altra"...


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (10 Settembre 2007)

*IO VOGLIO FORTISSIMAMENTE...*

..che il mio matrimonio funzioni...che vada avanti...amo mio marito...quando lo guardo penso che non potrei passare con nessun altro il resto dei miei giorni...eppure l'ho tradito. Su questo non ci piove!  Per me è questa la vera tragedia! L'ho tradito...ecco, che parolona.... allora... tutto questo amore che vado blaterando? Tutte palle? 
Ho avuto bisogno di essere gratificata.... Ho avuto bisogno che qualcun altro mi sbandierasse ai quattro venti quanto mi amava (pur mentendomi)...e ho avuto bisogno di sentire che quello che facevo con l'altro non era solo sesso ma era l'incontro di due anime insoddisfatte della vita (altra barzelletta!)
Idiota fino in fondo! Oppure è (come hai detto tu Verena) senilità di una trentenne, che dopo un parto aveva bisogno di sentirsi desiderata.....mah...? chi ci capisce qualcosa è bravo!
Vabbè.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





grazie...almeno qui mi sfogo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ho poco tempo per leggere gli altri post perchè in teoria dovrei lavorare, ma cercherò in futuro di ricambiare la cortesia!
bacio


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (10 Settembre 2007)

*mizzica fedifrago...*

...mi fai venire veramente i dubbi!!!!!!!


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (10 Settembre 2007)

*VERENA...*

...io me ne sono persa un bel pezzo....che cosa hai vissuto sulla tua pelle????


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ..che il mio matrimonio funzioni...che vada avanti...amo mio marito...quando lo guardo penso che non potrei passare con nessun altro il resto dei miei giorni...eppure l'ho tradito. Su questo non ci piove! Per me è questa la vera tragedia! L'ho tradito...ecco, che parolona.... allora... tutto questo amore che vado blaterando? Tutte palle?
> Ho avuto bisogno di essere gratificata.... Ho avuto bisogno che qualcun altro mi sbandierasse ai quattro venti quanto mi amava (pur mentendomi)...e ho avuto bisogno di sentire che quello che facevo con l'altro non era solo sesso ma era l'incontro di due anime insoddisfatte della vita (altra barzelletta!)
> Idiota fino in fondo! Oppure è (come hai detto tu Verena) senilità di una trentenne, che dopo un parto aveva bisogno di sentirsi desiderata.....mah...? chi ci capisce qualcosa è bravo!
> Vabbè....
> ...


Mah.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bo... mi sembri lucida.

Ami tuo marito, bene.
E allora adoperati per scoprire se per caso non sia lui il primo ad aver qualcosa da nascondere.
Ripeto, non mi torna il tuo racconto.


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Vai a viverci insieme e vedrai che ti passa la voglia.
> 
> Benvenuta!!!
> 
> ...


Micia...se fosse sempre vero (e potrebbe anche essere sempre vero) ciò che se ne dedurrebbe nei rapporti uomo-donna sarebbe desolante. C'è solo da sperare che ogni tanto questa conclusione sia smentita dai fatti.


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> dunque, io l'amante l'ho scelto, esattamente all'opposto...non finisce mai!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuori c'è sempre qualcosa che potrebbe piacerti di più...mi pare evidente.
Ma devi deciderti...o passi di uomo in uomo sperando di trovare sempre chi ti soddisfi di più, o decidi di puntare su un solo individuo.
Per il momento mi concentrerei sul marito, se gli vuoi bene e vuoi un pò di pace...
Onestamente non credo che tuo marito abbia l'amante..ma se continuate a trascurarvi a vicenda è possibile che cerchi altrove.


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2007)

*Brava....*

I dubbi di Fedifrago tieniteli stretti e analizzali bene.
Se davvero c'è una crisi di riapondenza sessuale la soluzione, se lui non ci sente è un sessuolo non un amante!
Al limite l'amante ti ha fatto vedere COSA ti è confacente, ma nulla vieta che un esperto possa fare chiaro sulla vostra scarsa affinità sessuale.
Comunque resto dell'idea che Feddy abbia colto il senso del problema.... non è in rapporto a come eravate che funziona un matrimonio ma in rapporto a come si diventa, e spesso si hanno maturazioni, cambiamenti ed evoluzioni individuali.  Un matrimonio non è una simbiosi ma un continuo scambio complice di affinità.
Cerca se puoi di risolvere il problema in quel senso; sai, l'amante che oggi fa faville, domani potrebbe annoiarti.... il sesso ha talmente tanti risvolti e, rammenta, nessun amante come si deve è un contorsionista o un ginnasta..... il primo coinvolgimento è quello mentale e non sono del tutto certa che tu abbia una parità di reazioni fra corpo e testa con questo "fulmine di guerra" del sesso.
Sai, esistono persone che provano un piacere infinito semplicemente stando uniti senza alcun movimento se non quelli dettati dalla sensorialità del cointatto..... 
Insomma quello che dovresti analizzare bene è se è un coinvolgimento caldo e struggente quello che ti manca ed hai trovato in questo tizio o se è un perfetto Juri Chechi "settoriale".
Se con tuo marito è crisi, è la crisi che va risolta non sperare che il "grimaldello del sesso" possa risolvere tutto..... se tuo marito è "sordo" è la sordità che devi risolvere!!! Il sesso verrà da sè in un modo o nell'altro, ma comunque risolutorio.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> .. Idiota fino in fondo! *Oppure è (come hai detto tu Verena) senilità di una trentenne, che dopo un parto aveva bisogno di sentirsi desiderata*.....mah...? chi ci capisce qualcosa è bravo!


Ehy non confondiamo la senilità con la "crisi" della maturità!

Maturità non vuol dire essere VECCHI: giammai! Maturità vuol dire crescere come individui.

Aborro un idea di gioventu' plastificata che ai 30 anni sei da buttare via!!!

La vita è un cammino che dovrebbe servirci a crescere,a maturare. Io penso che quelli che chiamiamo "errori" (es. farsi un amante) siano delle tappe di crescita, sicuramente dolorose, ma non inutili! A meno che non siamo noi a renderle tali!

Essere in crisi vuol dire che stai cambiando, maturando, se quello che ti bastava ieri non ti basta piu' non vuol dire che sei "sbagliata", vuol dire che stai cambiando pelle....e che devi mettere tutto in discussione.

Questo è crescere, non capricci di una vecchia bambina tipo Blanche Dubois! (alias la protagonista di "Un tram chiamato desiderio").

Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Micia...se fosse sempre vero (e potrebbe anche essere sempre vero) ciò che se ne dedurrebbe nei rapporti uomo-donna sarebbe desolante. C'è solo da sperare che ogni tanto questa conclusione sia smentita dai fatti.


 

Voglio essere smentita caro MM. lo vorrei.

aspetto, in trepidante attesa.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Insomma quello che dovresti analizzare bene *è se è un coinvolgimento caldo e struggente quello che ti manca* ed hai trovato in questo tizio o se è un perfetto Juri Chechi "settoriale".


Ho dei seri dubbi - manfrine iniziali a parte - che quel coinvolgimento "caldo e struggente" (che anch'io francamente cercavo) uno lo possa trovare in un rapporto adultero che non è stabilito che cresca...

Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Eh no. Se non è buon per te, manco per un altra.
> Teroricamente se uno ha quei problemi ce li ha sempre...non solo con la moglie.
> In caso contrario sareste sessualmente incompatibili...ma lo scoprite solo adesso?
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo iris.


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Ho dei seri dubbi - manfrine iniziali a parte - che quel coinvolgimento "caldo e struggente" (che anch'io francamente cercavo) uno lo possa trovare in un rapporto adultero che non è stabilito che cresca...
> 
> Bacio!


 
Ok allora se non è un coinvolgimento in quel senso è foja.... è quella è istinto e reazione e dura per la fase dell'attrazione carnale!
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ...io me ne sono persa un bel pezzo....che cosa hai vissuto sulla tua pelle????


Una storia del tutto analoga alla tua 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ok allora se non è un coinvolgimento in quel senso è foja.... è quella è istinto e reazione e dura per la fase dell'attrazione carnale!
> Bruja


 
appunto 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Old multipers (10 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Benvenuta innanzitutto!
> 
> Da quanto dura?
> 
> ...


Maroooooooooooo' Vere, scrivi un libro, ti prego!!!
Il decalogo dell'amante.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2007)

multipers ha detto:


> Maroooooooooooo' Vere, scrivi un libro, ti prego!!!
> Il decalogo dell'amante.


 
...sarebbe noiosissimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old multipers (10 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Guarda che anche la problematica opposta non è mica da ridere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahhahahahahhaha
verena ma tu hai semre così ragione?????


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2007)

multipers ha detto:


> ahahahhahahahahhaha
> verena ma tu hai semre così ragione?????


QUASI SEMPRE 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*x Lasciamistare: Mah*

Premetto che credo che qualche dubbio su di te tu lo avessi e volessi aver la prova di non essere tu quella inadeguata.
Ma vorrei dire in altro modo qualcosa già accennato da Bruja.
Non è che siamo sempre uguali nel corso della nostra vita.
Ci sono momenti in cui noi donne siamo più calde e rapide, altri in cui siamo tiepide e lente, oppure calde e lente o tiepide e rapide...ed è lo stesso per gli uomini.
A queste condizioni individuali si sommano quelle del partner e tutte le situazioni contingenti.
Se ogni volta si pensasse di risolvere con un amante si finirebbe ...come tanti di noi: traditi o traditori  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (anche se spesso si tradisce per ben altre diversificate profonde o superficiali ragioni).
Mi sembra sconfortante che si possa essere disposti a buttare alle ortiche matrimoni e famiglie per qualcosa che è spesso risolvibile. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il sospetto della presenza di un'amante potrebbe sconvolgerti se pensassi che tuo marito potrebbe giustificarlo con i tuoi stessi speculari motivi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Non credi che li troveresti meschini e squallidi?


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (11 Settembre 2007)

*per persa/ritrovata*

Innanzi tutto grazie per la schiettezza della risposta. Devo ammettere che un po’ fa male sbatterci il muso ma, come ho già detto, quando si mettono in piazza i panni sporchi è inevitabile.
Ho scelto di rimanere e salvare il mio matrimonio ieri pomeriggio.
L’ho visto ….l’altro, gli ho parlato, abbiamo discusso… gli ho spiegato che è finita, che ho sbagliato e bla bla…e lui moderatamente e dopo qualche lacrimuccia si è messo da parte. Magari aspettava solo questo… non so, comunque tant’è.
Ecco, adesso dovrei sentirmi sollevata dal macigno del peccato, dovrei pensare che ho dato retta alla ragione e ha prevalso il buon senso…uhmm…allora, perché mi sento come se un tir mi avesse investito in pieno?? Sto raccogliendo i cocci purtroppo..ma chi è causa del suo mal…..sob! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ah...grazie e buona giornata a tutti....


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> Innanzi tutto grazie per la schiettezza della risposta. Devo ammettere che un po’ fa male sbatterci il muso ma, come ho già detto, quando si mettono in piazza i panni sporchi è inevitabile.
> Ho scelto di rimanere e salvare il mio matrimonio ieri pomeriggio.
> L’ho visto ….l’altro, gli ho parlato, abbiamo discusso… gli ho spiegato che è finita, che ho sbagliato e bla bla…e lui moderatamente e dopo qualche lacrimuccia si è messo da parte. Magari aspettava solo questo… non so, comunque tant’è.
> Ecco, adesso dovrei sentirmi sollevata dal macigno del peccato, dovrei pensare che ho dato retta alla ragione e ha prevalso il buon senso…uhmm…allora, perché mi sento come se un tir mi avesse investito in pieno?? Sto raccogliendo i cocci purtroppo..ma chi è causa del suo mal…..sob!
> ...


Cara amica vorrei dirti che esistono situazioni comode e zuccherose dove tutti i pezzi magicamente vanno all'incastro.

Non l'ho inventato io che non c'è delitto senza castigo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





naturale che tu adesso ti senta "vuota", che la ritrovata armonia familiare non sempre possa risultarti soddisfacente.

Ci sono vari stadi dell'essere, dall'infelicità alla felicità, chi di noi tradisce e poi torna in casa naviga vari di essi, pero' con il tempo  - se si è convinti della bontà della scelta fatta - si veleggia sempre piu' verso la serenità consapevole.

Non è detto che nella vita non sia destino che tu non ami piu'. Potrebbe capitare, l'importante è non prendere fischi per fiaschi. Ha senso investire tutto su  un vero amore, senza dimenticare le proprie responsabilità, ha meno senso buttare tutto all'aria per un normalissimo adulterio.

Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (11 Settembre 2007)

*SIGH...*

SIGH...ma quanto è difficile.....!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 E poi sai fino a che punto sono sciocca? al punto di pensare che lui, l'amante, quello che sbandierava a destra e a manca il suo amore folle per me...mi fermasse! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  si, mi impedisse di girare i tacchi e andarmene...
Invece....sono stata proprio una stupida a credergli.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  bella idiota va!


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (11 Settembre 2007)

*sono stata solo...*

...un'altra tacca da segnare sul suo letto....che tristezza!


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ...mi fai venire veramente i dubbi!!!!!!!


Pensavo a questi tuoi dubbi...scommetto che se scoprissi che è quello il motivo, non l'accetteresti e ti infurieresti come una pantera!

Questo a significare che col farti l'amante... non avresti ciò che davvero vuoi?!?!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*Vedi?*



lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> SIGH...ma quanto è difficile.....!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Più ancora che di sesso avevi bisogno di conferme.
Con tuo marito il problema forse non tanto l'insoddisfazione fisica (o almeno non solo) quanto il tuo temere che sia un po' "colpa" tua.


----------



## Bruja (11 Settembre 2007)

*Mi accodo...*

Volevi conferme, e quello che ti serve nonsarà una scorazzatore di letti a dartelo.  
Ricomincia da te..... conosciti, forse già questo ti farà capire come muoverti.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ...un'altra tacca da segnare sul suo letto....che tristezza!


 
non è detto, dai, non deprezzarti 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buttati la cosa dietro le spalle, ma non stare lì a flagellarti.

Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ...un'altra tacca da segnare sul suo letto....che tristezza!


Ma tu pensavi davvero che potesse esser altro?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non mi pare che anche i tuoi presupposti fossero diversi!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

apprezzo oggi il rispetto di chi si tira indietro e non ci considera delle sciocche oche che dicono no quando vorrebbero dire di sì. Forse il tuo ego ne risente, ma almeno il rispetto delle tue opinioni e scelte l'hai avuto. Da un amante è già molto.


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (11 Settembre 2007)

*per persa/ritrovata...*

..no..no, ti assicuro che il mio era soprattutto un bisogno fisico!!!! Avevo aspettato anche troppo senza orgasmi!!! (e scusami la franchezza!)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*Franchezza per franchezza*



lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ..no..no, ti assicuro che il mio era soprattutto un bisogno fisico!!!! Avevo aspettato anche troppo senza orgasmi!!! (e scusami la franchezza!)


Aspettato quantoooo??
Non hai detto che la cosa si è fatta pesante dopo la nascita del bambino che ha un anno e mezzo e hai l'amante da sei mesi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi sorprende che non si pensi che dopo essere diventati genitori è necessario una revisione del rapporto...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aspettato quantoooo??
> Non hai detto che la cosa si è fatta pesante dopo la nascita del bambino che ha un anno e mezzo e hai l'amante da sei mesi...
> 
> 
> ...


credo che intenda da sempre....


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (11 Settembre 2007)

*DA QUASI SEMPRE.....SIGH!*

ho dato abbastanza l'idea????
è ovvio che quando eravamo fidanzati andava tutto bene....i primi anni pure....ma  è sempre così, poi le cose cambiano...e niente orgasmi! tristissimo lo so..ma quando glielo dici in tutte le lingue..... Fa finta di capire una volta ...due...poi tutto ritorna come prima.
E a dirvela tutta...(SBAGLIANDO LO SO!) qualche volta ho fatto finta di nulla per non ferire il suo orgoglio maschile.....
allora, è sempre così facile giudicare un tradimento??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   scusate se è poco...


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (11 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Pensavo a questi tuoi dubbi...scommetto che se scoprissi che è quello il motivo, non l'accetteresti e ti infurieresti come una pantera!
> 
> Questo a significare che col farti l'amante... non avresti ciò che davvero vuoi?!?!


Forse se sapessi che è quello il motivo, che mi tradisce per sentirsi SICURO....ricorrerei prima ad un dialogo con un sessuologo...mi infurierei certo, ma cercherei di capire se lo sbaglio l'ho fatto anche io....non farei finta che tutto vada bene....non nasconderei la testa sotto la sabbia...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

Io non ho voglia di giudicare, è troppo faticoso.
Uso il filo interdentale.

Quando lo trovo.


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (11 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma tu pensavi davvero che potesse esser altro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, pensavo che ci fosse altro oltre al sesso...ed io per fare quello che ho fatto ho avuto bisogno di sentirmi amata. Altrimenti andavo a pagamento se era solo una bella scopata che volevo!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Siamo andati avanti mesi senza fare nulla da buoni amici, poi è nato qualcosa e alla fine siamo arrivati all'epilogo che conoscete. Nulla di cercato...è arrivato e basta.

baci....


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (11 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Io non ho voglia di giudicare, è troppo faticoso.
> Uso il filo interdentale.
> 
> Quando lo trovo.


 
lo uso anche io...anzi, adesso che mi ci fai pensare....devo andare a togliermi quel poco di "giudizio" che mi rimane...che dolore!!!!!!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (11 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ho dato abbastanza l'idea????
> è ovvio che quando eravamo fidanzati andava tutto bene....i primi anni pure....ma è sempre così, poi le cose cambiano...e niente orgasmi! tristissimo lo so..ma quando glielo dici in tutte le lingue..... Fa finta di capire una volta ...due...poi tutto ritorna come prima.
> E a dirvela tutta...(SBAGLIANDO LO SO!) qualche volta ho fatto finta di nulla per non ferire il suo orgoglio maschile.....
> allora, è sempre così facile giudicare un tradimento???
> ...


 
Cara lasciamistare, scusami, non vorrei essere indiscreto ma .. non capisco. dici che quando eravate fidanzati andava tutto bene e quindi traevi soddisfazione dal rapporto. posso capire che le abitudini sessuali cambino, meno attenzioni, meno tempo ma di qui a dire "niente orgasmi" io credo ne passi ... essere costretti a fingere deve essere terribile, una persona che dice di amare non può volere questo... è l'antitesi dell'amore se fatto consapevolmente.


bastardo dentro


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> si, pensavo che ci fosse altro oltre al sesso...*ed io per fare quello che ho fatto ho avuto bisogno di sentirmi amata*. Altrimenti andavo a pagamento se era solo una bella scopata che volevo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' sempre così, donne! Abbiamo sempre bisogno di raccontarcela.... ma perchè?
Tu ti "racconti" amore quando vuoi solo sesso, Paola di là si racconta attrazione quando i problemi sono altrove.... 
La domanda è una sola: ora che vuoi? chiarezza, sesso e orgasmi, un figlio, un nuovo marito, il marito vecchio........ vai e prenditelo. Non credo non si possa costringere un uomo a venire dal sessuologo, fosse anche con minacce di separazione. Poi se era meno faticoso l'amante è un altro conto....


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (11 Settembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Cara lasciamistare, scusami, non vorrei essere indiscreto ma .. non capisco. dici che quando eravate fidanzati andava tutto bene e quindi traevi soddisfazione dal rapporto. posso capire che le abitudini sessuali cambino, meno attenzioni, meno tempo ma di qui a dire "niente orgasmi" io credo ne passi ... essere costretti a fingere deve essere terribile, una persona che dice di amare non può volere questo... è l'antitesi dell'amore se fatto consapevolmente.
> 
> 
> bastardo dentro


per amore si finge anche se non si vogliono innescare complessi o ansie da prestazioni al proprio patner ...e far si che il cane si continui a  mordersi  la coda...io all'inizio ci ho provato davvero..pensavo che fosse un problema mio, come diceva lui, non suo...invece...vabbè, difficile spiegare se non si è dentro! Si finge anche per amore...

grazie bastardo.
bacio


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (11 Settembre 2007)

[ Non credo non si possa costringere un uomo a venire dal sessuologo, fosse anche con minacce di separazione. Poi se era meno faticoso l'amante è un altro conto....[/quote]

hai ragione anche tu, ma un piccolo sacrificio per continuare un matrimonio si può anche fare no? o devo fare sempre tutto io?...siamo sempre noi donne a rinunciare??? l'amore è questo? far finta che la colpa sia sempre dell'altro???? mah......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la domanda nasce spontanea!ùeppure basterebbe così poco..io il primo passo l'ho fatto....però...


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (11 Settembre 2007)

[ Non credo non si possa costringere un uomo a venire dal sessuologo, fosse anche con minacce di separazione. Poi se era meno faticoso l'amante è un altro conto....[/quote]

Non si può costringere ma almeno fare un piccolo passo per venirsi incontro. Per amore si fa anche questo no? Dovrebbe eesere la parola chiava di un buon funzionamento....allora, possibile che debba fare tuttto io? ....la domanda nasce spontanea...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> [ Non credo non si possa costringere un uomo a venire dal sessuologo, fosse anche con minacce di separazione. Poi se era meno faticoso l'amante è un altro conto....


Non si può costringere ma almeno fare un piccolo passo per venirsi incontro. Per amore si fa anche questo no? Dovrebbe eesere la parola chiava di un buon funzionamento....allora, possibile che debba fare tuttto io? ....la domanda nasce spontanea... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]
scusa, ma io intendevo che SI PUO' E SI DEVE COSTRINGERE! Mica devi fare tutto tu, ma non ti pare che poi, alla fin fine, l'abbia fatto? Solo che anzichè fingere sei andata a prenderti soddisfazione e sensi di colpa altrove, ma sempre tutto tu hai fatto!
Ora cosa vuoi?
Qui sei davvero tu che devi fare tutto, perchè è di te che aprliamo. Ora puoi scegliere. E se la scelta è il matrimonio non ti devi far bastare quel che chiaramente non ti basta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*Lasciamistare*

Hai mai letto Cappuccetto <rosso dalla parte del lupo o della nonna o del cacciatore?
Non sei proprio capace di cambiare prospettiva?
Non vuoi neanche provarci?
Ma credi che i nonni se sapessero che gli fai tenere il bambino per far quel che fai cosa penserebbero? Non stai tradendo anche loro ...e tuo figlio?
Sembri lo studente che dice che è colpa del prof se è costretto a bigiare invece di studiare...


----------



## TESO (11 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non ti vedo mica messa così male
> 
> 
> 
> ...



verena...ma perche con tutte sei cosi' dolce invece su di me hai spalato merda a destra e a manca?


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

TESO ha detto:


> verena...ma perche con tutte sei cosi' dolce invece su di me hai spalato merda a destra e a manca?


 
ma quando mai, che merda e merda, e modera i toni!

Ho detto quel che pensavo. Come sempre. Gli indecisi "mi si nota di piu' se vengo tardi o non vengo proprio " mi fanno venire l'orticaria...


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (12 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai mai letto Cappuccetto <rosso dalla parte del lupo o della nonna o del cacciatore?
> Non sei proprio capace di cambiare prospettiva?
> Non vuoi neanche provarci?
> Ma credi che i nonni se sapessero che gli fai tenere il bambino per far quel che fai cosa penserebbero? Non stai tradendo anche loro ...e tuo figlio?
> Sembri lo studente che dice che è colpa del prof se è costretto a bigiare invece di studiare...


 
Ho cambiato prospettiva visto che ho smesso di farmi i cavoli miei...!!!!! hai letto??? o devo farti un riassunto????


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (12 Settembre 2007)

*per persa/ritrovata*



lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> Ho cambiato prospettiva visto che ho smesso di farmi i cavoli miei...!!!!! hai letto??? o devo farti un riassunto????


scusa...non volevo prendermela con te...ma oggi mi hanno già fatto incaz... abbastanza qui in ufficio! Hai ragione...dai...sono incoerente e lo so, ma ti assicuro che ho cercato mille volete di andare incontro anche alle sue esigenze...non ho deciso a tavolino di tradire...lui, il mio bimbo,i nonni...ma mio marito continua a pensare che tanto è solo un problema momentaneo dovuto alla mancanza di tempo, al bimbo..io invece la vedo NERA...invece penso che le cose peggioreranno con il tempo ..con l'età...è frustrante davvero... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




buona giornata intanto
ciao e grazie


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> scusa...non volevo prendermela con te...ma oggi mi hanno già fatto incaz... abbastanza qui in ufficio! Hai ragione...dai...sono incoerente e lo so, ma ti assicuro che ho cercato mille volete di andare incontro anche alle sue esigenze...non ho deciso a tavolino di tradire...lui, il mio bimbo,i nonni...ma mio marito continua a pensare che tanto è solo un problema momentaneo dovuto alla mancanza di tempo, al bimbo..io invece la vedo NERA...invece penso che le cose peggioreranno con il tempo ..con l'età...è frustrante davvero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prenota ora il sessuologo.
Poi stasera lascia il figlio dai nonni e parli con lui.
Gli dici "o vieni o domani è meglio se non torni a dormire a casa".
Se vuoi, puoi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2007)

*diritti e doveri*



lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> scusa...non volevo prendermela con te...ma oggi mi hanno già fatto incaz... abbastanza qui in ufficio! Hai ragione...dai...sono incoerente e lo so, ma ti assicuro che ho cercato mille volete di andare incontro anche alle sue esigenze...non ho deciso a tavolino di tradire...lui, il mio bimbo,i nonni...ma mio marito continua a pensare che tanto è solo un problema momentaneo dovuto alla mancanza di tempo, al bimbo..io invece la vedo NERA...invece penso che le cose peggioreranno con il tempo ..con l'età...è frustrante davvero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci sono diritti e doveri verso noi stessi e verso gli altri.
Tu ti senti lesa nei tuoi diritti, ma se tuo marito sapesse sentirebbe lesi i suoi in misura maggiore.
Ho già citato altre volte (facendo fatica a spiegarmi, lo ammetto) la formula "in salute e in malattia" che è alla base di ogni rapporto.
Perché in ogni relazione degna di questo nome, sia d'amore sia di amicizia, non si sta insieme solo per correresullaspiaggiaaltramonto (non offenderti per l'immagine metaforica).
Se tu, ad esempio in seguito al parto (succede), avessi subito, ad esempio, un prolasso e non fossi proprio in grado di avere rapporti per un periodo piuttosto lungo ti aspetteresti di essere tradita?
E' questo che intendo con cambiare prospettiva. 
Cosa vorresti che lui facesse con te?
E' inutile dire che tu ti cureresti mentre lui rimuove il problema...bisognerebbe vedere come lo affronteresti nella realtà. E' facile dire come si reagisce quando non càpita.
Sarebbe ben un problema (come il suo) che ti farebbe sentire inadeguata e tanto sensibile da spaventarti a morte?
Se con lui hai consapevolmente deciso di vivere e di fare un figlio (e "l'avevi provato prima" come non potevano fare le nostre mamme o nonne che rimanevano legate a vita a impotenti totali o omosessuali nascosti...) gli devi (e devi a te stessa e a vostro figlio) un po' di pazienza e impegno?
E un anno, l'anno dopo il parto, non è tempo è un soffio!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> scusa...non volevo prendermela con te...ma oggi mi hanno già fatto incaz... abbastanza qui in ufficio! Hai ragione...dai...sono incoerente e lo so, ma ti assicuro che ho cercato mille volete di andare incontro anche alle sue esigenze...non ho deciso a tavolino di tradire...lui, il mio bimbo,i nonni...ma mio marito continua a pensare che tanto è solo un problema momentaneo dovuto alla mancanza di tempo, al bimbo..io invece la vedo NERA...*invece penso che le cose peggioreranno con il tempo ..con l'età...è frustrante davvero.*..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Calma e sangue freddo!

E chi lo dice che le cose devono peggiorare?! Possono anche migliore e di parecchio!
Tu in fondo in fondo stai cercando un alibi morale per tradire.
Non lo dico come un insulto, tutti quelli che tradiscono lo fanno. E' una cosa normale. Fa parte del processo di SEPARAZIONE. Ci si separa, si tradisce mentalmente prima che fisicamente!

E quindi dipingi il tuo matrimonio a tinte fosche, sempre piu' fosche, ti distacchi emotivamente da tuo marito e da tutto il resto, vedi il futuro nero....

Ma guarda che è solo un punto di vista.

Prova a fare un elenco OBIETTIVO delle cose BELLE della tua vita, dei momenti positivi, dei valori che tuo marito e i tuoi famigliari incarnano e vivono ogni giorno.

Non ti creare alibi prestabiliti per tradire e sfasciare tutto, è facilissimo farlo.

La vera sfida invece è CON OTTIMISMO cercare motivi per restare, vedere il bello, cio' che vi unisce, vi fa stare insieme.

Il mio ex diceva (rancoroso) che stare con i miei (es. in vacanza) mi rendeva piu' forte piu' lontana da lui, ed era vero. Stando con i miei, condividendo momenti etc., mi rendevo conto benissimo di quante cose ci unissero. E sono sicura che per te è lo stesso.

Guarda che il mondo è quello che scegliamo di vedere, sai...

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2007)

*Brava!*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Calma e sangue freddo!
> 
> E chi lo dice che le cose devono peggiorare?! Possono anche migliore e di parecchio!
> Tu in fondo in fondo stai cercando un alibi morale per tradire.
> ...
























































Domani vado dall'oculista


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Domani vado dall'oculista


 
...io so' cecatissima... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...io so' cecatissima...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In che senso?!!?


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...io so' cecatissima...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedo pochissimo, ho  - 7 decimi da entrambi gli occhi. Sante lenti a contatto!

Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vedo pochissimo, ho - 7 decimi da entrambi gli occhi. Sante lenti a contatto!
> 
> Bacio!
























ehmmmm, scusa, so che vuol dire...............


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (12 Settembre 2007)

*dai, non sono così cattiva!*

..ieri sera gli ho preparato (a mio marito!) una cenetta a lume di candele (e qui mi scappa che anche noi eravamo un po' sul ciecato andante!)  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    con antipastino di bresaola e formaggio raschera....polipetto in insalata...risotto "a modo mio" con peperoni e salsiccia (pesantino lo so, ma buonissimo!) ....brasato al barolo....musica di sottofondo ...ecc....

alla fine eravamo scoppiati dal mangiare ma felici!

Non mi dite adesso che l'ho fatto per farmi perdonare nè! Altrimenti vado da Faletti e mi faccio scrivere un altro libro contorto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Baci a tutti e visto che ci sono..buon pranzo...


----------



## Old candyman (12 Settembre 2007)

Noooo, no no...così a leggere di fretta sembrerebbe che l'hai fatto per farlo fuori!!!!








lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> Non mi dite adesso che l'ho fatto per farmi perdonare nè!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ..ieri sera gli ho preparato (a mio marito!) una cenetta a lume di candele (e qui mi scappa che anche noi eravamo un po' sul ciecato andante!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....il seguito com'è stato?
scusa, ma la domanda incombe


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (12 Settembre 2007)

*lo so....*



candyman ha detto:


> Noooo, no no...così a leggere di fretta sembrerebbe che l'hai fatto per farlo fuori!!!!


...ho un pochetto esagerato...ma avevamo mangiato solo un panino striminzito a pranzo...e che fame!!!!!


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (12 Settembre 2007)

*lo vuoi davvero sapere????*



Grande82 ha detto:


> .....il seguito com'è stato?
> scusa, ma la domanda incombe


 
.....filmettino "ho voglia di te" in dvd noleggiato ...stravaccati sul divano....(almeno mi so' rifatta  gli occhi con Scamarcio!) eravamo troppo pieni per fare qualsiasi movimento!!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> .....filmettino "ho voglia di te" in dvd noleggiato ...stravaccati sul divano....(almeno mi so' rifatta gli occhi con Scamarcio!) eravamo troppo pieni per fare qualsiasi movimento!!


è per quello che a paolina suggerivo una sola portata.....


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ..ieri sera gli ho preparato (a mio marito!) una cenetta a lume di candele (e qui mi scappa che anche noi eravamo un po' sul ciecato andante!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brava!

Qualunque momento di qualità insieme,  sinceramente goduto, vale piu' di mille discorsi 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (12 Settembre 2007)

*giusto!*



Grande82 ha detto:


> è per quello che a paolina suggerivo una sola portata.....


 
..ma per una volta che mi sono messa ai fornelli, almeno ho fatto bella figura no!?


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (12 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Brava!
> 
> Qualunque momento di qualità insieme, sinceramente goduto, vale piu' di mille discorsi
> 
> ...


 

Bentornata, hai mangiato??? a me è venuta una fame......e sono a dieta (ovviamente dopo quello che ho tracannato ieri!! sob...)


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (12 Settembre 2007)

*a parte gli scherzi!*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Brava!
> 
> Qualunque momento di qualità insieme, sinceramente goduto, vale piu' di mille discorsi
> 
> ...


 

Sono stata felice di fare tutto per noi, la cena, la musica, il film...era da tempo che non succedeva (ne ho approfittato che il pupo è rimasto a dormire dai nonni!) 
Mi sono chiesta come ne usciremo fuori...certo.... ma è stato solo un momento, per una sera ho voluto lasciare i miei problemi su questo portale.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> Bentornata, hai mangiato??? a me è venuta una fame......e sono a dieta (ovviamente dopo quello che ho tracannato ieri!! sob...)


si, cinese! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Mmm...gli spaghetti di soia con il maiale piccante...

Bacio!


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (12 Settembre 2007)

*uhmmmm....*



Verena67 ha detto:


> si, cinese!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
adoro il cinese...gli involtini...i ravioli alla griglia....e il pollo in agrodolce!!!!! 
Vabbè va, continuo con la mia contabilità...oggi continuato fino alle 16...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

*Cosa vogliono gli amanti da noi*

N.B. Amante inteso come uomo/donna, non faccio distinzioni di sesso.

L'amante vuole che tu sia:

- ossessivamente preso da lui
- che pensi a lui da mane a sera
- che pensi che il tuo coniuge è un poveraccio/a patetico e impotente/frigido
- che ad ogni richiesta di sesso da parte del tuo coniuge tu fugga inorridito
- che ogni momento che tu sia in casa tu paragoni il tuo patetico coniuge a lui /Lei (l'amante) che è effulgente, ovviamente...
- che tra te e il tuo coniuge non esistano dialogo, risate, condivisione di ogni tipo
- che i tuoi figli non esistano
- che le occasioni di festa familiari siano malmostose e tristi, un penoso obbligo per te
- che stai con lui/lei (il coniuge) solo per i figli
- che nelle occasioni in cui ci siano altre persone, tu EVITI qualunque contatto o parola o sguardo all'amante, onde non metterlo in imbarazzo
- che quando l'amante telefona al suo/sua compagna, tu stia zitto e immobile modello LA MUMMIA
- che la parola FUTURO per te non esista
- che il privilegio di amarlo (l'amante) debba essere l'unico tuo realistico obiettivo di vita
- che tu confessi che il coniuge ce l'ha piu' corto/è una frana a letto
- che tu loda le sue mirabolanti prestazioni erotiche
- che tu aspetti in religioso silenzio i suoi sms/prese di contatto, non osando sollecitarle, non osando chiamare per primo, e rispondendo nel giro di cinque secondi netti anche se lui/lei (l'amante) non si è fatto sentire per una settimana...
- che quando lui "è in crisi" tu ti metta in stand - by tipo lavatrice mentre lui porta il coniuge a Parigi/Honolulu per la nuova luna di miele/vacanza a Gardaland con i figli, e tu ti subisca pure le foto ricordo di tutta la sua famiglia
- che tu non vada MAI in vacanza con i tuoi familiari, pena una maledizione biblica su tutta la famiglia
- che tu spedisca tutta la famiglia in Antartide pur di passare una mezz'ora con lei/lui (ovviamente quando fa COMODO a lei/lui)...

...devo continuare?!?

Bacio!


----------



## Old simo (12 Settembre 2007)

*Bellissimo...*



lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> ..ieri sera gli ho preparato (a mio marito!) una cenetta a lume di candele (e qui mi scappa che anche noi eravamo un po' sul ciecato andante!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questo momento che hai descritto, davvero! 
fà si che questi bei momenti ci siano più spesso nella tua vita...e vedrai che sarà più facile superare determinate cose.
in bocca al lupo
Simo.


----------



## Bruja (12 Settembre 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> N.B. Amante inteso come uomo/donna, non faccio distinzioni di sesso.
> 
> L'amante vuole che tu sia:
> 
> ...


 
Naturalmente per tutte queste "qualità" sarebbe sufficienti essere dei perfetti bugiardi, tanto per chi tradisce mentire è un'abitudine consolidata, e raccontare che le cose stanno esattamente così facendo quello che ci pare.......... e secondo me è esattamente quello che accade quasi sempre!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> adoro il cinese...gli involtini...i ravioli alla griglia....e il pollo in agrodolce!!!!!
> Vabbè va, continuo con la mia contabilità...oggi continuato fino alle 16...


... adori il "_cinese_"?... hi, hi, hi... eccomi qui, amore mio...


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> N.B. Amante inteso come uomo/donna, non faccio distinzioni di sesso.
> 
> L'amante vuole che tu sia:
> 
> ...


... stereotipi... luoghi comuni... forse, frutto di frequentazioni banalissime... mancanza d'arte... mancanza di talento... oppure, banalmente, fissazione allo stadio orale dello sviluppo psicosessuale... Freud docet...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... stereotipi... luoghi comuni... forse, *frutto di frequentazioni banalissime*... mancanza d'arte... mancanza di talento... oppure, banalmente, fissazione allo stadio orale dello sviluppo psicosessuale... Freud docet...


 
QUELLA CHE HO MESSO IN NERETTO!


----------



## Bruja (12 Settembre 2007)

*Verena*

Quante frequentazioni extra di tua conoscenza non sono banalissime?  
Sarà che sono sfortunata, o forse sarà che le relazioni che hanno alla base un tradimento hanno sempre una situazione pregressa impicciata, ma di tradimenti che presentino relazioni idilliache io ne ho visto proprio pochine.
Quanto a tutte le altre "qualità" elencate da chen.... direi che sono semplicemente la fotografia della realtà, con o senza Freud, perchè quella E' la realtà delle condizioni relazionali di molte coppie clandestine, anche se ce ne sono messe così anche fra le "regolari"!!
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quante frequentazioni extra di tua conoscenza non sono banalissime?


Nessuna, lo dico sempre! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









le piu' sono banali...qualcuna anche grottesca!

Bacio!


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (13 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... adori il "_cinese_"?... hi, hi, hi... eccomi qui, amore mio...


ah ah ah ma quanto è simpatico da 1 a 10 questo?????????????????????


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (13 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quante frequentazioni extra di tua conoscenza non sono banalissime?
> *Sarà che sono sfortunata*, o forse sarà che le relazioni che hanno alla base un tradimento hanno sempre una situazione pregressa impicciata, ma di tradimenti che presentino relazioni idilliache io ne ho visto proprio pochine.
> Quanto a tutte le altre "qualità" elencate da chen.... direi che sono semplicemente la fotografia della realtà, con o senza Freud, perchè quella E' la realtà delle condizioni relazionali di molte coppie clandestine, anche se ce ne sono messe così anche fra le "regolari"!!
> Bruja


SIAMO IN DUE!!!


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (13 Settembre 2007)

*SAI CHE TI DICO????*



Verena67 ha detto:


> N.B. Amante inteso come uomo/donna, non faccio distinzioni di sesso.
> 
> L'amante vuole che tu sia:
> 
> ...


CHE QUASI QUASI MANDO TUTTO QUESTO VIA MAIL AL MIO (oramai EX)AMANTE...VISTO CHE NON FA ALTRO CHE MESSAGGIARMI DICENDO DI NON ABBANDONARLO....CHE MI AMA ALLA FOLLIA... CHE SE NON FOSSE PER LE SUE DUE BIMBE AVREBBE GIA' LASCIATO LA MOGLIE E CHIESTO A ME DI STARE CON LUI..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   CHE NE PENSI??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  CIAO BACIO


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> CHE QUASI QUASI MANDO TUTTO QUESTO VIA MAIL AL MIO (oramai EX)AMANTE...VISTO CHE NON FA ALTRO CHE MESSAGGIARMI DICENDO DI NON ABBANDONARLO....CHE MI AMA ALLA FOLLIA... CHE SE NON FOSSE PER LE SUE DUE BIMBE AVREBBE GIA' LASCIATO LA MOGLIE E CHIESTO A ME DI STARE CON LUI.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ne sarei onorata 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Ho detto mille volte queste cose al mio ex, ma non sono servite a molto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












    Quello ce rimbalza!!

bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> CHE SE NON FOSSE PER LE SUE DUE BIMBE AVREBBE GIA' LASCIATO LA MOGLIE E CHIESTO A ME DI STARE CON LUI


Si, e se mia zia avesse i testicoli sarebbe mio zio 

	
	
		
		
	


	









(questa non è mia ma di Brian Kinney, l'indimenticabile protagonista di QUEER AS FOLK)

Bacio!


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (13 Settembre 2007)

*MAMMA MIA....*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ne sarei onorata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' dura sai....continua a tempestarmi...a dirmi che è perso senza di me, che non vive più, non mangia più..non dorme più...che l'ho sfruttato solo per il sesso, che l'ho illuso...che manderebbe al diavolo tutto se solo sua moglie non l'avesse minacciato di portarsi in meridione le figlie....che mi ama mi ama e ancora mi ama.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




insomma, io più cerco di uscirne, più lui mi trascina con sè....
...inoltre per lui un po' di deboluccio ce l'ho....insomma, magari ho scoperto di non voler lasciare mio marito... ma quello che è successo non è stato per avere qualche orgasmo ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  magari anche!) e un sentimento cmq è  nato....
SOB SOB!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> E' dura sai....continua a tempestarmi...a dirmi che è perso senza di me, che non vive più, non mangia più..non dorme più...che l'ho sfruttato solo per il sesso, che l'ho illuso...che manderebbe al diavolo tutto se solo sua moglie non l'avesse minacciato di portarsi in meridione le figlie....che mi ama mi ama e ancora mi ama....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Adesso non c'allarghiamo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









per carità, si vuole bene, certo, (ci si affeziona anche ai pesci rossi, scusa il cinismo...) ma i problemi di fondo restano.

Voi due non siete single: siete entrambi sposati con figli, con precise responsabilità.

Come la giri la giri, la situazione non cambia. Stare insieme vuol dire fare gli amanti a futuro 0...è questo che vuoi?!?

Se non c'è prospettiva futura, che tipo di dignità/amore pensi ci sia?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Alla fine come lo si chiami si chiami è davvero solo TROMBARE!

Lui adesso fa così perché tu ti sei tirata indietro, ma garantito al limone, se torni da lui sarà tot piu' freddo. E così  ogni volta che lo rifarete (il giochino che tu ti allontani, e lui torna).

Ascoltamme', ignoralo e vai per la tua strada, ti risparmi un sacco di umiliazioni!!

Bacio!


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (13 Settembre 2007)

*uhmm..*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Adesso non c'allarghiamo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MI SA CHE C'HAI PROPRIO RAGIONE!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sarebbe solo un gran bel trombare!
però continuo a pensarla che ha parole è facile....quando sei lì la mente ti illude che non sia così...squallido!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Mannaggia!


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (13 Settembre 2007)

*sai che ti dico!*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Adesso non c'allarghiamo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
che gli mando pure questo via mail!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> MI SA CHE C'HAI PROPRIO RAGIONE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...insomma....

la mente ti illude quanto vuoi, ma il periodo di distanza di cui parla Feddy (almeno un paio di mesi separati) aiuta parecchio, credimi, ad aprire gli occhi...

Alla fine all'ennesimo hotel il pur minimo dubbio dello squallore della cosa dovrebbe coglierti...no?!

Ci vuole il tempo che ci vuole per chiudere ste cose, ma prima o poi muoiono.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> che gli mando pure questo via mail!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sai qual'è il problema, carissima? Che certe cose uno le fa proprie solo vivendole...

Bacio!


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (13 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sai qual'è il problema, carissima? Che certe cose uno le fa proprie solo vivendole...
> 
> Bacio!


purtroppo è così..finchè non ci sbatti il naso personalmente....
Per la cronaca....nessun hotel....la casa vacanze dei suoi!!! discreta, carina....accogliente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  vabbè, diritto di cronaca!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




bacio


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> purtroppo è così..finchè non ci sbatti il naso personalmente....
> Per la cronaca....nessun hotel....la casa vacanze dei suoi!!! discreta, carina....accogliente...
> 
> 
> ...


 
lo trovo ancora piu' triste francamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Specie se vi beccava qualcuno amico dei suoi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che cosa grottesca, farlo in un contesto familiare...a cui tu non apparterrai mai...

Bacio!


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (13 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lo trovo ancora piu' triste francamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


INFATTI TE L'HO RACCONTATO  CON SPIRITO IRONICO!!!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> INFATTI TE L'HO RACCONTATO CON SPIRITO IRONICO!!!


 
si avevo capito le icone rosse 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   erano per lui...ma per te, in futuro, statti accuorta, mi raccomando!!

Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

*Maligna!*



Verena67 ha detto:


> si avevo capito le icone rosse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhhhh...già prevedi altre situazioni analoghe in futuro? !?!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhhh...già prevedi altre situazioni analoghe in futuro? !?!


 
la vita ha corsi e ricorsi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la vita ha corsi e ricorsi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giaggià!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













bacio a te, bionda!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare, ma tu lasceresti tuo marito per lui?
io non me ne intendo di divorzi, ma credo che il giudice possa evitare che lei si porti via le figlie se si separano, epr il bene delle bambine... allora che sia serio e la lasci.... come dice? non è così facile come pensi? eh, no! non lo è! E non per le figlie, ma perchè una cosa è parlare e altra amare davvero e dimostrarlo coi fatti. 
Tu ami tuo marito? Coi fatti?


----------



## Old lasciamistare1211 (14 Settembre 2007)

*caro grande...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> lasciamistare, ma tu lasceresti tuo marito per lui?
> io non me ne intendo di divorzi, ma credo che il giudice possa evitare che lei si porti via le figlie se si separano, epr il bene delle bambine... allora che sia serio e la lasci.... come dice? non è così facile come pensi? eh, no! non lo è! E non per le figlie, ma perchè una cosa è parlare e altra amare davvero e dimostrarlo coi fatti.
> *Tu ami tuo marito? Coi fatti*?


bella domanda....si lo amo.  E infatti ho deciso che era ora di smetterla di fare la cretina. Prendendomi quello che di lui...sob!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non va più....cercando di aiutarlo per quanto possibile. 
Anche se in tutta franchezza, sapere che cosa mi aspetterà è abbastanza disarmante.
Perchè parliamoci chiaro, 1) certi "problemi" non si superano del tutto pur andando da un sessuologo (sono pessimista lo so, ma ne riparleremo tra qualche mese! sigh!)  2) se uno nasce quadrato non muore tondo (e qui mi riferisco alla differenza che c'è tra chi ama cucinare e si impegna e chi si accontenta di fare patate bollite! capisci a'me!)
3) ho 31 anni e sono in piena tempesta ormonale...un vulcano!!!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2007)

lasciamistare1211 ha detto:


> bella domanda....si lo amo. E infatti ho deciso che era ora di smetterla di fare la cretina. Prendendomi quello che di lui...sob!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tutte domande legittime, e anche oneste.

Pero' guarda che la risposta non è scontata.

Trovarti single domani puo' essere intrigante (puoi partire alla ricerca di nuovi amori, nuovi sapori, etc.) ma puo' anche arrecare solitudine, sofferenza e delusione personale, se per te investire sulla tua famiglia continua ad essere importante...

Alla fine della fiera, pesa piu' sulla bilancia l'ansia di libertà o la tua famiglia?

E' questa l'unica vera domanda!

Bacio!


----------

